# politics, history, who, what, where and why?



## Courtney's Dad (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to kenpo and would like to know more about ed parker and his schools.  many of his students have gone their own ways.  i know no one can speak for another but if it is general knowledge, why did the Tracy's leave?, what happened in the 70's?  somewhere i read that many instructors left at one time, why?  many black belts i met at the international tourney recently seemed very friendly with each other but i often feel an undercurrent of unease for some reason.  is it just the way a family grows up?  what happened after mr. parker passed on?  who stayed and why, who left and why?  

i know this is a lot to ask at one time and hope this question doesn't offend anyone.  just curious.

 thanks for the time and consideration


----------



## Zoran (Apr 29, 2002)

This is a question that can get many heated. Someone will answer you, then someone else won't like the answer and post a reply, then another person will come along and say both are wrong. Follow same pattern until the mderators have to lock the thread.

Jump around on the net. You'll find some answers. Just remember, everybody, and I mean *everybody*, is biased. That includes me.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 29, 2002)

It appeared to me when some broke away, they were just looking for any reason to do so. I have asked some and read about others and most said that Mr. Parker was the only reason they stayed at all.

I have read Mr. Parker had a partner in the 60's, Jimmy Woo and when they split alot of his black belts went with him. But I think the good ones stayed with Mr. Parker if you ask me.  

Zoran is right though, it could cause some heated responses but I don't think it would happen in this forum. They seem pretty civilized here, except for Gou, he's da big dog with the big bark!!

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Zoran is right though, it could cause some heated responses but I don't think it would happen in this forum. They seem pretty civilized here, except for Gou, he's da big dog with the big bark!!
> *



That's a lie! I never touched nobody! You can't prove anything!


----------



## Seig (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


HA!  I have the tapes!:rofl:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a loaded question...

There are many political divides in the Kenpo community these days, and none of them can be addressed in a manner that wouldn't cause massive problems (especially on an internet forum). It is probably something better left alone, but if you are having problems, or something strikes you as funny, drop me a line and I will be more than happy to talk. My e-mail is williamtlear@yahoo.com

Take Care,
Billy Lear, 3rd Degree Brown Belt
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *HA!  I have the tapes!*



You're all against me aren't you?
:cuss:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I stand behind you, Lord Ronin, sword ready!:samurai:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Courtney's Dad _
> 
> *Hi everyone,
> 
> ...




We're (Tracys) that way because of:

1. Goldendragon 7
2. Billy Lear

And the untruths they spread about me, and others, but, you cannot undermine GREATNESS!:2pistols:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 30, 2002)

And we have voted unanimously to quell this uprising before it gets started...

:jediduel: 

Gou there is still some good left in you... It's not too late...


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *And we have voted unanimously to quell this uprising before it gets started...
> 
> ...




You're too late , He belongs to the "Darkside" now! Leave, while you still can! :2pistols:


----------



## GouRonin (May 1, 2002)

_**sob sob**_

I'm sooo torn...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

the Emperor right now........!!

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

PLease stop smoking dope.

Your friend...

Me.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

You know I don't do that S.......!  Neither do you!  so dont e..v..e..n  suggest that.  Now Ricardo "close to the border and speaks the Language" Castillo......... now he is a different song!

:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

Ok, that one made me laugh right out loud and I just spilled my drink all over my keyboard at work.

Stop it.
:roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

It's true ................ lol:asian: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

If I break the keyboard I gotta pay for it you know...
:miffer:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 3, 2002)

You guys are better than the comedy channel :rofl: :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

You can tell he ain't the shiniest apple in the barrel he has to do something to put beans on the table!

:boing1:


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 3, 2002)

Ricardo doesn't smoke it... I don't think his wife would like the smell. But from what I hear, Ricardo makes some kick-*** hallucinogenic brownies... Why just read some fo the stuff he puts out there. Geeze... he thinks Gou is like the messiah or something. :boing2:

Take Care,
Billy

P.S. Put this in your pipe and smoke it Ricardo! :fart:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

_...Just a giggalo, and everywhere I go... people always know my name...._


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Gou Ronin is the man, who sits upon the can  and every knows he's there.......... pu


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

Well...It's my potty and you'll cry if I want you to...
:flushed: :toilclaw:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

If I had a :hammer:....... I'd :hammer: in the morning... 
I'd :hammer: Gou Ronin's  :moon: off ....... all over this land......


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

It's :hammer: time!


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *Geeze... he thinks Gou is like the messiah or something*



I'm not?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Danh duh duh dun  dugh dugh duh dun ....... can't touch this........!

MC:hammer:


----------



## Seig (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I'm not against you, I just keep the material handy to make sure it stays that way!:cheers:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 4, 2002)

The Tracy Brothers went on their own in the late 60s.  Al will tell you that they were into expansion, and were going on their own to open a school to support themselves as they went through college.  

He, I suspect, will not tell the real reasons for the departure.  In my heart of heart I believe that it was Gou's doing.  Or the inane humor we can get up at the drop of a hat!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

but you are off base on this one............. :rofl:  Gou just likes to see himself think!  :boing1: and l..o..v..e..s.. to pull our trousers !

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

> l..o..v..e..s.. to pull our trousers !



Gou is really that powerful? (I don't think so) :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

He's a legend of his own kind !  :drinkbeer :ladysman: :2pistols:

:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 4, 2002)

Gou's a legend in his own mind!
:rofl: 

Laughing Out Loud,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear


----------



## GouRonin (May 4, 2002)

I get blamed for everything so why shouldn't I take the credit too?
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

You got the Zactlys?


----------



## RCastillo (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You know I don't do that S.......!  Neither do you!  so dont e..v..e..n  suggest that.  Now Ricardo "close to the border and speaks the Language" Castillo......... now he is a different song!
> 
> :rofl: *



Song? Couldn't carry a tune if my life depended on it, but Kenpo? That's another story. I do OWN TEXAS, you know. 

Dope? Not me, but I think those California Kenpoists do it, like Clyde, and Billy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

I do agree with you that they are kinda dopy!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Gou just likes to see himself think!  :boing1:
> :asian: *


Yeah, you should see the cartoon like thought bubble over his head, quite fascinating.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 5, 2002)

:mst: I pitty the Fool that calls me a dope to my face! I'll open up a can of whoop-*** on him! :toilclaw: Remember, it's not who's right but who's left that counts... and I got a mean left! :boxing: 

As for Dennis, he's into that all natural high. Pay attention and you too can learn the secret behind the Golden Dragon's minty fresh breath. :fart: 

Watchit!
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

That was low.......:rofl: 

:soapbox:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 5, 2002)

"Why is everybody allways picking on me"



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Ain't it the truuuuth .... AIN'T it the TRUUUTH!

:asian:


----------

